# Bock Nib for Churchill FP



## Stephen (Jul 6, 2016)

A customer wants Bock nibs for the Churchill FP. Are Bock nibs complete with housing available to replace the nib assembly that comes with the kit. And where can I get them please.
Thanks
Stephen


----------



## its_virgil (Jul 6, 2016)

I doubt the complete nib assembly (i.e. front section) will be available with a Bock nib but the nib itself is. Berea Hardwoods will have the assembly available but with the same nib that came in the assembly with the kit.  The nib is not difficult to swap out and lots of info is available on how to remove one nib and replace it with another. You can find Bock nibs at http://www.classicnib.com
Do a good turn daily!
Don



Stephen said:


> A customer wants Bock nibs for the Churchill FP. Are Bock nibs complete with housing available to replace the nib assembly that comes with the kit. And where can I get them please.
> Thanks
> Stephen


----------



## bmachin (Jul 6, 2016)

Unless I'm miscounting, you have three ways to go:

1.  Buy a bare #6 Bock nib and use the feed that comes with the Churchill.  I can't speak to whether the nib fits the feed well or whether it will work well if it does fit.

2.  Modify the section of the Churchill to use the Bock feed housing.  This should be fairly simple as the Churchill feed fits directly into the section without a housing.  If you want to screw the housing in, taps are available to match the Bock threading from Classic Nib.  Otherwise you can glue the housing into the section.  If you use shellac to glue it in, you can remove it with heat.  If you screw up the section, replacement section/feed/nib assemblies are available directly from Berea Hardwoods.  The assembly is referred to as El Grande Nib.

3.  Make the section yourself.  The section/barrel thread is M10-1.

Disclaimer:  It's possible that things have changed.  I haven't made a Churchill for a few years

Best of luck,

Bill


----------



## Stephen (Jul 7, 2016)

Classic Nib has also confirmed that the Bock 6mm nib would fit the Churchill. 
Thanks for all the information.
Stephen


----------

